# Hank Patterson



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

New Hank Patterson - Orvis Nipper Review


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Loved the vid review.


----------



## FlyOnBass1 (Mar 28, 2018)

Dude is hilarious


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

That's 4 minutes of my life that I'll never get back.
Those needles are sharp though...Hope he recovers to make more videos.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Snakecharmer said:


> That's 4 minutes of my life that I'll never get back.


Snakecharmer you gotta watch that stuff on 2X speed. That's only 2 minutes.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

The first minute and change of this one is gold.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

TheCream said:


> The first minute and change of this one is gold.


Hippothermia, the number one killer of fly fisherman around the world.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

ejsell said:


> Hippothermia, the number one killer of fly fisherman around the world.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I can feel the frost bites!


----------

